# Newbie saying hi



## Manimal (12/2/17)

Hi all, I'm Manny from Bellville Cape Town. Can anyone help me? I require a replacement pin for my Avocado24 tank?? Please?


----------



## Dolfie (12/2/17)

Manimal said:


> Hi all, I'm Manny from Bellville Cape Town. Can anyone help me? I require a replacement pin for my Avocado24 tank?? Please?


Sorry cannot help i am comming to Bellville in a weeks time any Vape stores that is worth visiting?


----------



## Lingogrey (13/2/17)

Manimal said:


> Hi all, I'm Manny from Bellville Cape Town. Can anyone help me? I require a replacement pin for my Avocado24 tank?? Please?


Hi @Manimal (Manny)

Welcome! If you want, please tell us a bit more about yourself and your vaping journey so far here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-418 I unfortunately can't help you with an answer on the replacement pin for your Avo 24 and I would guess that it would be something that might be hard to find. However, if a local vendor has it available - they are not allowed to reply to your query in the general section of the forum, so I suggest that you re-post your query in the "Who has stock" sub-forum in the Vendors section here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

Perhaps also post an ad in the "Classifieds: Wanted" section here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/wanted/ in case there might be a forum member who has a damaged Avo 24 with a working 510 pin to sell.

I do hope you find what you're looking for and enjoy your time on the forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

